# Impoundments on McRae and Pickens



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I was checking out Google Earth for no good reason and noticed the "pond" near McRae -- due east of the fort -- and the channels east of Pickens.

Do these things hold fish? I never explored them but I know the pond that used to be shore side of Pickens would have a few fish from time to time after a high tide and strong south wind.

Anyone ever hit these things up?


----------



## Whitie9688 (Sep 28, 2007)

go exploring joez!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Everytime I have ever been around those places, the water is so stagnant and hot, that I could not imagine there being fish in there. But I have never inspected it any further to find out either.


----------



## pb&jellyfish (May 1, 2008)

I would say the channels are the worst bet out of them; ive snooped around there a bit, and the water seems too stagnant. It holds turtles though. I've always wondered if there are fish in those ponds, but it takes a lot of discipline to fish them when there are so many options while near the pass. I would also like to know if anyone has seen or caught fish in them.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Tarheel (4/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *JoeZ (4/5/2009)*I was checking out Google Earth for no good reason and noticed the "pond" near McRae -- due east of the fort -- and the channels east of Pickens.
> ...


would you drive all the way to LA if the bite was off? wouldnt you call to see if the fishing is hot or drive over there and waste the $$$


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Don't feed the idiot.

As for the channels, yeah, they look like the ones east of P'fino which are nasty hot in the summer.

And I've never checked them because, as mentioned, way too much other stuff do in the area.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *fisheye48 (4/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Tarheel (4/5/2009)*
> ...


glad to see your 3rd grade education really is paying off


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Tarheel (4/5/2009)*You were comparing me driving to LA to his question you cocksucker. I assure you that I'm of much higher education than yourself.


BAHAHAHA google must be working overtime for you with all these witty comeback you have...like a wise man once told me...never argue with an ignorant person, they will drag you down to their level and beat you with experience...have fun making yourself look like an ass troll


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

I think the pond is fresh water, it has cattails growing around it.

Skip


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

Be warned! the ponds are hard to access and thar' be snakes & gators there!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I have seen a good size gator in there a few times.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

> *fisheye48 (4/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Tarheel (4/5/2009)*You were comparing me driving to LA to his question you cocksucker. I assure you that I'm of much higher education than yourself.
> ...


Ok, how come I don't see Tarheel's stupid comments unless somebody quote's him? Did they get deleted?


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I know the one at McRae had a 4' gator in it one time......but it wasn't there the last time I was.


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

hey fisheye, i'm no rocket scientist, but i'm pretty sure that the reason for a "forum" which you are a member of is to get info from other people in the area that may have already done something.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

I know the one and yes, I fished it for about 30 minutes one day, but didn't get a bite. I used gulp shrimp, DOAs, silver castmaster, a gold blade panther martin, and a live shrimp.


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

> *roofordie (5/3/2009)*I know the one and yes, I fished it for about 30 minutes one day, but didn't get a bite. I used gulp shrimp, DOAs, silver castmaster, a gold blade panther martin, and a live shrimp.




that poor live shrimp. 120 degree water.


----------

